# White clover flowers edible???



## Nicole edwards (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes. The whole clover plant is edible, however should not be the main part of the diet.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 14, 2016)

My redfoot loves clover, we don't even have the flowers yet, but she gobbles the leaves when she is out.


----------

